# Roses are red, violets are blue...



## Little_Lisa (Nov 20, 2006)

Finish it off.


----------



## MacForMe (Nov 20, 2006)

AHEM~

Roses are Red

Violets are Blue

I'd like to lay some pipe with you..

Believe it or not, thats the line an guy used to try to pick me up. Nice.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 20, 2006)

Roses are Red

Violets are Blue

when you puke it looks

kinda like stew


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 20, 2006)

Hahahaha! Did it work?

And LOL Paula! Thanks for the mental image. :icon_puke_r:

Ok, my turn...

Roses are red,

Violets are blue,

We're both horny so let's go screw!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 21, 2006)

Roses are red,

Violets are blue,

lets hop into bed

and try somthing new

:nite:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2006)

...tell me sumpin',

Does my finger smell like poo?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Nov 24, 2006)

Roses are Red

Violets are Blue

Please don't kiss me,

'cuz I have the flu.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 24, 2006)

Roses are Red

Violets are Blue

I'll take a moment

and save it for you


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 5, 2006)

Roses are red violets are blue,

You do me then I'll do you


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

My mans good luvin

Makes me say woo!


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 7, 2006)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

Funny what lust makes some people do


----------



## pla4u (Dec 7, 2006)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

when my skirt hitches up you may see mine too


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 8, 2006)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

If ya make me mad

I'll fart on you


----------



## pla4u (Dec 8, 2006)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

my sexy ass is hotter than you!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

Roses are red,

violets are blue.

I'm too sexy,

too sexy for you!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jan 30, 2007)

Roses are Red

Violets are Blue

The post before me

was on 12-22 :eusa_whistle:


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 31, 2007)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

I'm schizophreninc

And so am I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 31, 2007)

LMAO! :add_wegbrech:

Roses are red,

Violets are gold,

Why wear a bra,

When there's nothing to hold?


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 7, 2007)

Roses are red violets are blue

I'm doing real good

How the heck are you?


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 7, 2007)

Roses are Red

Violets are Blue

I am Bi Polar

And That Sucks Shoes!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 12, 2007)

Roses are red

Violets are purple

I like big flop jacks

And maple surple.


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 15, 2007)

^You are a hoot girl!

Roses are red

Violets are blue

I just found out I'm pregnant

Oh lord now what do I do?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 24, 2007)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

When I sneeze, my snot looks like Hannibal Lector!

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

Let's get this straight now I ain't babysitting LOL


----------



## cinnamingirl (Mar 22, 2007)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

I have a closet full of clothes

And too many shoes!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 2, 2007)

Roses are Red

Violets are blue

My name is Felita

How do you do? LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 19, 2007)

Roses are Red,

Violets are Blue

Don't eat Corn

It stays in your Poo

(gross, sorry...)


----------



## lollipop (Apr 19, 2007)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

Honey is sweet

But not as sweet as you!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 20, 2007)

Roses are Red

Violets are blue

If you start some shi*t

I'm gonna stomp a mudhole in you

LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 23, 2007)

Roses are Red

Violets are Blue

If you don't like candy

Then shame on you.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

All those internal organs

Were wasted on you


----------



## sooner_chick (May 12, 2007)

O0o00... I got one ladies: Check this:

Roses are Red,violets are Blue

Sugar is sweet, and so are you.

The roses have wilted,the violets are dead;

The sugar bowl is empty, and so is your head.

A guy I once dated { who is a poet } wrote that for a ex-wife of his.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 22, 2007)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

You smell like a donkey

and you look like one too.

Feelin goofy today. LOL


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 6, 2007)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

I stumped my toe

So boo hoo hoo!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jul 6, 2007)

Roses are Red Violets are Blue

Summer is here and I'm glad too!

I get to wear my open toed shoes

My sleeveless dresses and sandals too!


----------



## Shelley (Jul 6, 2007)

lmao!

Roses are red

Violets are not

The rest of this poem

Is what I forgot

Roses are red,

Violets are blue.

Monkeys look funny,

And so do you.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 8, 2007)

roses are red violets are blue

looking at you makes me wanna spew


----------



## Shelley (Jul 8, 2007)

Roses are red

Grass is green

Don't sit too close

To your computer screen


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 9, 2007)

Roses are red

violets are blue

Got pepper up my nose

Ah- ah- ACHOO!!!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Aug 8, 2007)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

If you don't back up off me

I'm gonna vomit on you


----------



## sugarlips (Dec 22, 2007)

Roses are red,

Violets are blue.

Don't offend us,

We fling poo.


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Dec 29, 2007)

Roses are Red

Violets are Blue

You're a jerk

but I still love you.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2008)

Roses are Red

Violets are Blue

No one's posting in here

So this'll hafta do.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

I love MUT

and you should too!

haha, lame!


----------



## aney (Apr 13, 2008)

Roses are Red

Violets are Blue

i look so lovely

but so do you


----------



## Eyebrights (Mar 25, 2010)

Roses are red,

Violets are blue,

I brought you some zebra cakes,

'Cause you work at the zoo.


----------

